# y eso que



## Dymn

Hallo,

Me gustaría traducir esta frase. Tengo dudas sobre todo con el "_y eso que_", aunque seguramente también haya algún error o giro poco idiomático que me gustaría que corrigierais. El contexto es que en el piso donde vive ahora el locutor todos se encargan de sus cosas después de comer pero no era así donde estaba antes. "_Y eso que_" tendría valor concesivo pero no me parece equivalente a "_obwohl_" aunque no se me ocurre mejor opción.

_En mi piso del año pasado siempre se dejaban los platos en el fregadero *y eso que* teníamos lavaplatos y sólo había que meterlos ahí dentro.

In meiner Wohnung vom letzten Jahr haben sie die Teller immer in der Spüle vergessen, *obwohl* wir einen Geschirrspüler hatten und wir mussten nur sie darin stecken._

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Uncle BBB

Obwohl stimmt schon. Am Ende des Satzes würde ich: "sie nur hineingeben" schreiben. Und statt "vergessen" würde ich "einfach in der Spüle gelassen" schreiben.

_In meiner Wohnung vom letzten Jahr haben sie die Teller immer in der Spüle vergessen, *obwohl* wir einen Geschirrspüler hatten und wir mussten sie nur hineingeben._


----------



## Dymn

Danke schön Uncle BBB,

Ich bin nicht vertraut mit diesem Gebrauch des Verbes "_geben_". Kann es dann irgendwohin etwas stecken bedeuten? Ich finde es im Wörterbuch nicht. Könntest Du mir bitte mehr Beispiele davon geben?


----------



## bwprius

Mit Hilfe von DeepL und meiner muttersprachlichen Kompetenz glaube ich, den von Uncle BBB vorgeschlagenen Satz noch etwas geschliffener ausdrücken zu können:

*In meiner Wohnung vom letzten Jahr haben immer alle das Geschirr in der Spüle stehen lassen und das, obwohl wir eine Spülmaschine hatten, und alles, was wir tun mussten, war, die Sachen dort reinzustellen.*


----------



## ayuda?

*Im Bezug auf:
En mi piso del año pasado siempre se dejaban los platos en el fregadero y eso que teníamos lavaplatos y sólo había que meterlos ahí dentro. 

Vielleicht geht dies ja auch:*
In meiner Wohnung vom letzten Jahr
...haben immer alle das Geschirr in der Spüle stehen lassen *und das, wenn man bedenkt, dass *wir eine Spülmaschine hatten und brauchten nur, die Sachen dort reinzustellen.
*
Oder vielleicht auch:*
...haben immer alle das Geschirr in der Spüle stehen lassen *und das, angesichts der Tatsache, dass* wir eine Spülmaschine hatten ...


----------



## elroy

Creo que el equivalente más adecuado es “(und) dabei”:

_*(und) dabei* hatten wir eine Spülmaschine und mussten nur... _


----------



## Tonerl

_*La manera más fácil de expresarse sería:

Letztes Jahr ließen sie in meiner Wohnung immer das Geschirr im Spülbecken liegen, obwohl wir eine Spülmaschine hatten und nichts anderes tun mussten, als alles dort hineinzustellen.*_


----------



## elroy

No estoy de acuerdo.

y eso que = (und) dabei 
aunque = obwohl

No se trata de cuál sea la manera “más fácil” de expresarse. Se trata de un matiz que a Dymn le gustaría expresar. Si se usa “obwohl” se pierde el matiz.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Se trata de un matiz que a Dymn le gustaría expresar. Si se usa “obwohl” se pierde el matiz



Das mag vom Inhalt her auch stimmen, aber mein Vorschlag war - der Einfachheit halber - nur für diejenigen gedacht, die den Satz auf diese Art vielleicht besser verstehen, ohne auf die Nuancierung _*(und das, obwohl= y eso que)*_ achten zu müssen !


----------



## kunvla

_En mi piso del año pasado siempre *se dejaban* los platos en el fregadero *y eso que* teníamos lavaplatos y sólo había que meterlos *ahí dentro*.

In meiner Wohnung vom letzten Jahr *wurden* die Teller immer in der Spüle *gelassen*, *wo* wir *doch* einen Geschirrspüler hatten und man musste sie nur *darein* stecken / und sie mussten nur *darein* gesteckt werden._

Saludos,


----------

